# what kind of phone service



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm stealing this poll from another forum


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just use a cell phone with text and voice. 
I have been entertaining the idea of a BB lately but am not sure that it will be more productive. With all the new bells and whistles it might make me play on it more and there for be less productive.

Bill: 
why not turn this poll public so I can see what everybody else is using?


----------



## finish (Jan 13, 2010)

I recently went with an iPhone. Love it. Great way to keep in contact with with customers, suppliers, workers, family, and all else. The GPS feature is fabulous. email and web browsing has saved my butt a few times already.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I got rid of my home landline over a year ago. The business was always run on cell phones the last ten years. I debated about going with a "smart" phone and the closest I came was a Samsung Eternity through AT&T. Now that I have had it a year, I'm not all that impressed. I hardly do any texting, though I have used the GPS on quite a few occasions.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sean,

I have always suspected polls generate more and accurate results when anonymous. If people CHOOSE to let their choice be known, they can post here.

and, btw, we just went with unlimited text. I was hoping our new toys would arrive yesterday, but maybe today.

The WW ordered red:











I ordered blue:










Jake wanted the Pantech Impact, but it's "temporarily" out of stock


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I keep my landline because it is part of my home internet and fax and living in the boonies I can't always count on cell. I do love my Samsung Delve (rather have Iphone, but iy is close). The web browser sucks and I rarely use it, but great for email, navigation, photos, video. Rob and I were texting each other last night for the first time, he is in Idaho and on roaming, do text messages cost more when on roaming? Hope not!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Crackberry.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

HTC Touch Pro 2


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Also a crackberry addict here.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I came really close to getting a Droid when I renewed my version contract in December. I really liked it, and you can do lots of cool stuff, but I usually have my laptop close by and can hit a hotspot if I need to get online.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Sean,
> 
> I have always suspected polls generate more and accurate results when anonymous. If people CHOOSE to let their choice be known, they can post here.
> 
> ...


That is true. 

Those are cool looking.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

iphone...love it


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what, no iPads ?????!!!!

They'll be available soon.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

We're on iphone and Impression... 

The iphone is cool but is not that friendly for business. I've also found that the voice recognition is not very good. It stinks that I can't sync my CRM so that I can look up my contacts by company name... DOH!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

BB for me. 
I heard Stephen Colbert say something of the ipad tonight. One thing that is helping Apple/mac is there ad campaign now thats genius. I might just try one these i thingies some day!


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Gotta go with Crackberry.....switched from a palm and love it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Iphone and ATT. This is the only phone I would use now.


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Iphone and ATT. This is the only phone I would use now.


yep:thumbsup:


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

blackberry but I don't have my email set up with it (too distracting most days). I keep my calendar on google and blackberry sync's easily with it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW,

do you all know you can send and receive emails on your text phones? The protocol is SMS (Short Message Service) and you can send an email by just "texting" it to an email account.

You do not need a data plan or web surfing to do this.

For you to be sent an email the sender addresses it with your phone number @ a special domain name for your carrier.

fer instance, att's would be @txt.att.net

there's a long list of servers' domains at

http://www.livejournal.com/tools/textmessage.bml?mode=details


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone have the BB Storm or Storm 2? I have the Curve, and it has been beat to sheet. I've got an upgrade coming up next month and was thinking of staying with the BB. Wondered if anyone had good or bad to say about either.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OH and this service will help you find which carrier the cell number is served by.

http://fonefinder.net/

I say "help" because I enterred my number and it came up "NEW CINGULAR WIRELESS PCS, LLC - MA" which was absorbed by Cingular which was swallowed by AT&T. But I clicked on the name, and AT&T website came up.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

New blackberry user & hate it! I can't remember to lock the keypad so I am butt dialin all day long. The dam thing goes off every few minutes with a text message, an e-mail or a call. IDN, I thought I would like getting my emails since I am workin so much....but I find it to be a constant distraction. I have learned to shut off the notifications and still have them available when I get a chance to look at my messages.. I will give it a little more time, but I was so tempted to go back to my Razor but was too busy to make the switch.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I've actually been looking into dropping Sprint and switching to Boost Mobile. They are owned by sprint and recently were switched over to using sprint's same network. Also, recently they've added the option of blackberry's on the boost mobile side of things and it's $50 a month (unlimited talk, text and data) and no contract. I'm paying more than double that for the exact same service through Sprint. The $50 is with all fees and surcharges included too, or so I've been made to understand. 
I would encourage everyone to stay away from getting locked into a new contract as there is a lot of speculation that rates and services will be shifting in our favor in the near future.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

johnisimpson said:


> blackberry but I don't have my email set up with it (too distracting most days). I keep my calendar on google and blackberry sync's easily with it.


I don't know how much time I have saved and jobs I have landed because I got the email and responded back before they had a chance to call someone else. Man you need to realize that times have changed, and those waiting till you get home response is over. These are different times than they use to be.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

All of my phone lines forward to my cell when I'm not at the home office so I don't miss many calls when they come from customers. I don't receive too many emailed inquiries from customers and perhaps I need to be marketing to that more but I don't think people have the same expectation of an email response that they do with expecting/wanting someone to answer the phone when they call. Most of the emails I receive throughout the day can either wait till I get home or I'm not going to respond to them anyway (spam emails, updates to these threads, facebook notices for random things, etc.).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

painting247 said:


> so I am butt dialin all day long.


I love it. Never heard the expression before. PERFECT :thumbup:



> The dam thing goes off every few minutes


That used to happen to me in my 20's :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnisimpson said:


> All of my phone lines forward to my cell when I'm not at the home office so I don't miss many calls when they come from customers. I don't receive too many emailed inquiries from customers and perhaps I need to be marketing to that more but I don't think people have the same expectation of an email response that they do with expecting/wanting someone to answer the phone when they call. Most of the emails I receive throughout the day can either wait till I get home or I'm not going to respond to them anyway (spam emails, updates to these threads, facebook notices for random things, etc.).


ain't it amazing how we need to adapt to the impatience that society now has? Any one remember back when we were kids (OK OK, when YOUR PARENTS were kids, you whipper snapper) and if you called a service provider (assuming you had the luxury of a phone) you wouldn't even expect the guy to answer between the hours of 9 to 5? Maybe his (and I do mean HIS) wife or kids would answer and maybe he would get the message and maybe he would return your call within 24 hours and you WOULD be happy. 

Now, with the "I AM SO IMPORTANT I WANT IT NOW" mindset of today's world, you stand a good chance of losing a lead if you do not stop what your doing (usually to the dismay of the customer's whose house you are working on) and placate the princess on the phone. 

It is a different world now. And I think I am going to blame the first contractor that used his cell to answer a call while on a job. Now the Prissy Princesses fell we owe them our attention 24/7.

Just once I'd like to respond, "Are you dying ? No? Then call me after 8:00. I have a life, I know you don't, but I do !"


----------



## Z Painter (Jan 30, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> I don't know how much time I have saved and jobs I have landed because I got the email and responded back before they had a chance to call someone else. Man you need to realize that times have changed, and those waiting till you get home response is over. These are different times than they use to be.


 
I agree with this. But, I myself can't keep any of those phones alive long enough if they're in my pocket. I bought a $300 phone and broke it within a week. I need a flip for my pocket or it will just keep taking pictures of my nuts and sending them to my mom. Or, I'll put it on the lawn only to see it shot at me by a lawnmower. I didn't read the whole thread, but is there a protected flip phone with these capabilities?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Have y'all seen the lg projection phone? It will blow out a 10' x 10' projection on a wall. Imagine an app that will allow you to project - say Sherwin Williams - colors on the wall of a potential client. That would be a pretty good WOW factor.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Z, I know Verizon has some phones that are made for contractors that are heavy duty. They are almost encased in a tougher shell, if that makes sense. I'm sure other providers have similar phones too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Z Painter said:


> I agree with this. But, I myself can't keep any of those phones alive long enough if they're in my pocket. I bought a $300 phone and broke it within a week. I need a flip for my pocket or it will just keep taking pictures of my nuts and sending them to my mom. Or, I'll put it on the lawn only to see it shot at me by a lawnmower. I didn't read the whole thread, but is there a protected flip phone with these capabilities?



I know a couple of people who have bad luck with phones. They get dropped in buckets of paste, fall in the toilet, get run over, and then there is the other guy who just looses them.

They offer replacement insurance for those whose luck is not in sync with cell survival


----------



## Z Painter (Jan 30, 2010)

michfan said:


> Z, I know Verizon has some phones that are made for contractors that are heavy duty. They are almost encased in a tougher shell, if that makes sense. I'm sure other providers have similar phones too.


Thanks Mich, and you're right, i'm on Verizon and they offer the Z something..... which is what I bought. It's waterproof, shock proof and can supposedly give my girlfriend a better orgasm than I can...BUT DONT BUY THE ORANGE ONE like I did. It's disfunctional.


----------



## Z Painter (Jan 30, 2010)

daArch said:


> I know a couple of people who have bad luck with phones. They get dropped in buckets of paste, fall in the toilet, get run over, and then there is the other guy who just looses them.
> 
> They offer replacement insurance for those whose luck is not in sync with cell survival


 
Of course they do, at $50 a pop. I've run out of my 2 insurance clamis a year the past 2 years. I've been on ladders indoors workin on stairways the past month. Not bitchin, but my crotch is always beepin while I'm workin, and at the end of the day my phone is dead.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

also, the insurance for the pda phones has a $100 deductible.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Z Painter said:


> . Not bitchin, but my crotch is always beepin while I'm workin, and at the end of the day my phone is dead.


be thankful it's your phone that is dead


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Z Painter said:


> I've been on ladders indoors workin on stairways the past month. <snip> my crotch is always beepin while I'm workin,


Mae West woulda had fun with THAT.


"Is that a cell phone in your pocket, or are you just beepin at me"


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

i don't keep my phone me during the day... I do check a few times.. Being a small shop i'm not important enough to be on the phone all day.. There's work to be done..


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

HTC Hero 2
A poor man's iPhone 
I like it tho' :thumbsup:


----------



## akcajun (Jan 21, 2010)

a ho showed me an app for the iphone and wow...she had to get some metal for a bar wrap...took a picture of it and then asked for the measurements and she was able to apply it to the picture where needed...just like if you did it on your pc layout program...thought it was cool


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If I try another phone it will be the new Nexus One.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

That sounds informative


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

akcajun said:


> a ho showed me an app for the iphone and wow...she had to get some metal for a bar wrap...took a picture of it and then asked for the measurements and she was able to apply it to the picture where needed...just like if you did it on your pc layout program...thought it was cool


A ho? Maybe if I used that term more often for clients I would have a higher closing %.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have to admit I HATE the thought of TEX. Most time I find it a waste of time. Example last night I was helping team 279 first robots with there build. The teacher got not one txt on a trig ? but three just because trig does translate well in txt where a call it would have been finish in a sec.


----------

